# Bombi track adjuster for sale



## Trackrig

There's a Bombi track adjuster for sale on the Anchorage CL by Bill English of Eagle River.  He's hard to get ahold of, but eeevvventlyallllllly he checks his email and voice mails.

https://anchorage.craigslist.org/hvo/d/bombardier-bombi-track/6323960188.html

 If anyone has any grousers for a Nodwell 60, let me know please.

 Bill


----------

